# First vet appointment and rather upset could use feedback



## MissKerosene (Apr 12, 2012)

So I have just gotten back with Thor from his first vet appointment and I rushed here even though I am a newbie ( been reading for ages though)

The reason I rushed here is I feel rather upset. He was booked to get his first vaccinations today and the Vet whom I have never seen before (our usual vet was not there today) said " Right I am going to give him Lepto" .....

I stopped her right there and said "NO that he will not be having a Lepto vacination" and she said well why not. I explained about doctor Dodd's protocol and that Chi's can have deathly reactions to them. She got rather anoyed with me and told me any jab can cause that type of reaction. I said I don't care and I am aware of that but please just give him the Parvo and Distemper which after calling the on call vet she begrudgingly did. 

Now I am feeling reallly unsure if I did the right thing and guilty. And I felt like she thought I didnt care about my puppy when the complete oposite is true. I asked her how common Lepto is here and she said well he can get it from any mammal and from water and that the other vet had seen it only a few times....

I just have left there feeling really horrible worried and worried about Thor  

I really could use some feedback and reassurance its been a rather downer of an experience and he goes back in two weeks for his second set of distemper/parvo and I just well am not happy overall about that particular vet's reaction.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't do lepto either. It is totally unnecessary and doesn't actually protect from that much, for that long. 

I only do Distemper, Adenovirus Type 2 and Parvo. Plus rabies as required by law (but NEVER before 6 months!). Sometimes I get stuck using a vaccination that also has parainfluenza in it. Another useless vaccine, but relatively harmless compared to the lepto.


----------



## MissKerosene (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks so much flippedstars for your response. I have been sitting here nearly in tears thinking I had done something wrong. She did give him the parainfluenza as well because all she had was that with the parvo. This vet is from a different country and wasnt even sure if there ever were cases of lepto here. 

I am just going to trust what I have read and what great info all of you have shared in terms of what is right for my wee man.

Now I am sitting here worrying on top of all this that he will have a reaction to the injections he did get. I am a professional worrier lol .


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can pre-dose with liquid benadryl, 1 mg per lb, in the future, the morning before, and the evening after a vac, if you are worried about reactions.

You did nothing wrong. Most vets are very pushy about vaccines because they make more than half of their money from them.


----------



## MissKerosene (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks again flippedstars. I sadly had to let go of my cat last week at the age of 24 and am still grieving. It has just made me all the more worried about Thor and maybe even overly protective.

I wasnt aware that vets made that much money on vaccinations, that puts alot into perspective for me. Also I had no idea benadryl was safe for puppies... I will keep that in mind for the future. Although he seems his normal self (keeping fingers crossed) he is just having a wee kip as we speak. Still will be watching him like a hawk tonight though. Thanks again


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Vets make a lot of money with vaccines... I mean, it's the one thing they can hopefully guarantee they'll see their clients for. Sad part is, studies have already shown that if re-vaccinated after the age of 6 months, there is then lifetime immunity... No vet tells people that. They want you to come back year after year. Which I agree is a VERY good thing to do anyway just for a wellness exam! But I don't think it's fair that so many people are lead to believe that yearly re-vaccination is necessary when it does more harm than good. You should feel proud of yourself for being someone who knows MORE than the "experts" do. You'll find out a few things that work that way; where you find yourself knowing more than your vet. That's why I encourage everyone to do their own research. =) Thor is very lucky to have you as his momma.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

No lepto for my little guys.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My pups get the basic vaccinations (NO LEPTO!) and then one booster. After that, I do titers. I do rabies every three years because it is required by law here (you can buy a 1 yr license or a 3 year license but the shot is the same dose either way). 

You definitely did the right thing. Most vets where I live always recommend against Lepto, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I do not do Lepto either.


----------



## MissKerosene (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone you have made me feel so much better. I feel it is my job as Thor's Mum to do my best for him in every way and that includes doing every bit of research I can to ensure that and even telling the "experts" that I do not agree and will not give him something that may harm or kill him.

He has done great though with his Parvo/distemper vac so am pleased with that. Now to get through the next three weeks of having him in the house,lol.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It is wonderful that he had no reaction to the vaccine. The vet can also give a jab of benadryl about 30 minutes before the vaccine if requested. You can even give the liguid benadryl after a vaccine for the next day if he is prone to reactions. You are not going to agree with every vet. They are human and each one is going to have their own opinion and way of doing things. There is a vet in the practice that I take Rico too that just doesn't seem interested in small dogs--I can tell it is not his "thing" , so Rico sees other vets in the office--all is well. The big dog loving vet , however, is a very good surgeon. He actually did Rico's neuter and used a technique that I suggested. So all is not lost on that one. All of his care is done by the other vets--Rico has had two. Both of these other vets are actually from outside of this country. I don't find that to be a problem.


----------



## ilovemychis (Mar 8, 2012)

MissKerosene,

If you are in the UK, I am pretty sure that rabies vaccine is not required by law there.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

No Lepto here either.  We pretty much do the same as flippedstars. Just be confident you are researching & making the best decisions you can & don't let them make you feel bad. I'm currently dealing with a new vet we've visited who is expecting Marley back for an "annual" distemper/parvo (he is 2 & will get a titer done in a couple years as he's had his puppy vacs & 1yr "booster") & they also are wanting him back for another rabies when he's had 2 already & should be on a 3yr schedule NOT annual! I'll just not license him with the town for a couple years I guess...but he does not need another rabies nor will he get one. They do "annuals" just to get you in there to & get money from you. Really not necessary IMO after they are 12-18mo & have had their 1yr distemper/parvo & 1 rabies "booster" if you're in the US.

Chin up...I think you did the right thing.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Aww, bless your heart.
Yeah, its hard to find a good trusted vet these days
and one that agree's going the natural route of things
whenever possiable.
Great for you standing up for yourself and doing what
you thought was right. 
I never gave my chi. the vaccine with lepto (live)
either. Never wanted to take a chance.
Know how you feel, many of us have been there too.
It's Aggravating.
Blessings.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

As someone who's puppy had a terrible vaccine reaction (just to the parvo/distemper/kennel cough combo) I will never feel guilty about vaccine minimization and taking extra precautions - it's your dog and you need to do what you feel is right!

This is what my Chloe looked like when she was vaccinated. 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/65076-chloe-had-vaccine-reaction.html

The follow up vaccination she was pre-treated with an antihistamine and an anti inflammatory and she was still listless for 12 hours afterwards). She will never have an unnecessary vaccine (no more KC as she won't be boarded and it's not usually a life threatening disease) and after her 12 month booster she will never be vaccinated again (I know she doesn't need it but my vet will only agree to titer after the 12 month ) 

Don't feel bad for questioning the vet, you have educated yourself and have made an informed decision on your dog's welfare.


----------

